# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Dämpfer der nächsten Generation

## q_FTS_p

www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=458268
Den sollte der Noox vl. in seinem V10 mal testen  :Mr. Red: 

(sorry, das musste sein)

----------


## 1210

haha^^

----------


## Gonzo0815

:Pray:  i kau nimma! zu geil

----------


## mankra

Federrate wird über die Sorte reguliert:
Extrawurst Dämpfer  für leichte Fahrer.
Krakauer Dämpfer für mittlere Fahrer
Salami Dämpfer  für schwere Fahrer.

----------

